# Yarn. Québec city



## Mamie-Do (Sep 19, 2012)

Allo!!! I will be in Québec city for à couple of days next friday and also Saguenay, do someone know where I could buy yarn? Tanks.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Until someone local comes along, you can go to Google.com and type in 'yarn stores in Quebec City' and then in Saquenay.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

found this
http://www.bing.com/entities/search?q=knitting+shops+in+virginia+beach+usa&filters=segment%3a%22local%22&qpvt=knitting+shops+in+virginia+beach+usa&FORM=LARE


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> found this
> http://www.bing.com/entities/search?q=knitting+shops+in+virginia+beach+usa&filters=segment%3a%22local%22&qpvt=knitting+shops+in+virginia+beach+usa&FORM=LARE


For Québec City, I would think you need to replace the « +virginia+beach+usa » with « +quebec+city+canada » 
Good luck. I love Québec City!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

ooop sorry here you go
http://www.bing.com/entities/search?q=yarn+stores+quebec+city+canada+knitting&filters=segment%3a%22local%22&qpvt=yarn+stores+quebec+city+canada+knitting&FORM=LARE


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi i just came back from bonaventure... I spend y summers at the camping bonaventure... I found a beautiful little shop in grande riviere.... It is on rue des pionniers it think! The street is in front of halte leaving the town.. Towards bona.... She is very nice and helpful.... And has a wonderful asst of yarns... Also material and accessories. Good luck!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

In quebec city there are many wool shops... On first avenue there is a store called madolaine. Also in the shopping centres there is ormally one. Good lucK!


----------



## TricotLily (Dec 29, 2012)

The best yarn's place in Québec City is La Dauphine on Chemin Ste-Foy. There is another one in Laurier mall center (pingouin's wool only).
Enjoy yourself!


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

TricotLily said:


> The best yarn's place in Québec City is La Dauphine on Chemin Ste-Foy. There is another one in Laurier mall center (pingouin's wool only).
> Enjoy yourself!


this is good to know as I travel to Quebec quite often. daughter is going to school in Montreal.
Thanks


----------



## Mamie-Do (Sep 19, 2012)

Tanks very much, I found very Nice yarn.


----------

